# Shimano Twin power



## KRALLE81 (5. Januar 2007)

hallo,

habe mir die shimano twin power 2500 xt-ra gekauft.

weiss jemand ob diese rolle salzwassertauglich ist ?

wie sind eure erfahrugen mit dieser rolle....shimano schreibt das sie ein komplett überarbeitetes heckbremsensystem hat konnte aber bislang keine unterschiede feststellen.

mfg


----------



## sl5000 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Shimano Twin power*

Hallo Kralle81

Ja das habe ich auch gelesen die twin power xt sollen gut sein laut test ich habe mir die 4000 twin power xt-ra gekauft nur weiss ich noch nicht genau was für schnur drauf kommen soll ?????? die rollen kommen auf die Aspire bx.

petri heil

gruss pit


----------



## langerLulatsch (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Shimano Twin power*

Also meines Wissens nach hat die XT-*RB *das überarbeitetete Bremssystem, nicht die RA.
Fische mit ner 400er beim Feedern und bin zufrieden damit.
Ob sie allerdings salzwassertauglich ist: k.A. 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Case (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Shimano Twin power*

Fische seit 3 Jahren eine 2500 XT-RA und hab mir kürzlich eine zweite ersteigert. Eine einfach geniale Rolle mit einem super Bremssystem und optimaler Schnuraufwicklung.  Fische allerdings nur im Süsswasser.

Case


----------



## troutmaster69 (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Shimano Twin power*

moin moin

ich fische seit einigen jahren das "alte" modell, twin power 4000 fb.
ob mit der 0,10er geflochtenen zum feinen forellen fischen am forellensee oder in der ostsee auf meerforelle und, oder dorsch mit der 0,17er fireline.
die rolle steckt wirklich alles ganz locker weg.
das man nach dem salzwassereinsatz die rolle reinigt versteht sich jawohl ganz von selbst.


gruß, troutmaster


----------



## uwe gerhard (12. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Twin power*

Ich fischte (!) auch bis gestern mit heller Begeisterung eine 2500 FB.
Plötzlich bemerkte ich beim Gufieren Vibrationen,die sich auf die Köderführung negativ auswirkten.
Ich untersuchte die Rolle und zu meinem grössten Entsetzen , hatte die Kurbel ,obwohl fest angezogen, Spiel und liess sich nicht weiter festziehen.
AUch konnte man die Spule auf der Achse nach oben und unten 3mm hin und herbewegen.
Ich habe bisher nicht sehr häufig damit gefischt, vielleicht 20 mal.
Die läuft jetzt wie eine Billigrolle für 5 Euro nach der ersten Belastung. Alles schlackert und klackert, faulenzen ging gar nicht mehr.Ach, also damit kann ich nicht mehr angeln.#q
Karpfen bis 20 Pfund und einige Großforellen habe ich damit wunderbar ausgedrillt , und dann geht die gestern einfach so ,ohne irgend eine Belastung, kaputt.
Ich gebe sie mal zum Händler zurück, aber eine neue davon möchte ich wohl nicht mehr.
Ich hatte mich für dies, ja nun auch nicht gerade billige, Teil entschieden, weil ich endlich auf längere Sicht eine seidenweich laufende Rolle im Auge hatte.
Kennt hier auch jemand das Problem??
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (13. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Twin power*

@Uwe
Das ist wohl leider bei der Twinpower FB normal.
Da kann man nur ne Aspire nehmen oder in Übersee ne Twinpower in Japan Ausführung kaufen.
Oder ne ganz andere Marke.


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Twin power*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Kennt hier auch jemand das Problem??


 
Frontbremse, oder?

Ganz normal bei der FB.

Uli


----------



## uwe gerhard (13. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Twin power*

Vielen Dank,
Normal? #cuiui, bei dem Kurs?Da kann ich nicht mehr mit fischen...#dDas ja unfassbar,habe mir da viel mehr von versprochen
Das kann man nicht irgendwie beheben lassen oder so?|kopfkrat
Ob das unter Garantie läuft?
So ein Mist...#q
Da bin ich aber platt....
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (13. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Twin power*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Uwe
> Das ist wohl leider bei der Twinpower FB normal.
> Da kann man nur ne Aspire nehmen oder in Übersee ne Twinpower in Japan Ausführung kaufen.
> Oder ne ganz andere Marke.


 
Wenn ich da an die älteren , hochwertigeren shimano Modelle denke....|rolleyes
was könntest du denn empfehlen? ich habe noch eine RyobiZauber 4000, da hab ich noch keine  Probleme mit gehabt, nur seit ich die TwinPower habe, liegt die vernächlässigt in ihrem Karton.
Ich brauche definitiv eine vernünftige Spinnrolle, für meine BP, für dünne ,geflochtene Schnüre, die harte Einsätze verträgt.
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## uwe gerhard (13. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Twin power*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Frontbremse, oder?
> 
> Ganz normal bei der FB.
> 
> Uli


ja , Frontbremse.Weil ich der Meinung war, das die robuster sind,als Ausführungen mit Heckbremse...bei dieser Rolle wohl nicht.
Na ja, irren ist menschlich.#c
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## J-son (13. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Twin power*

Ich hab' die 4000er als FA und RA. Spitze und für'n Ar5ch, in dieser Reihenfolge.
Bei der RA ist kurzerhand der Bremsknopf abgefallen, bzw ich hatte ihn beim Einstellen plötzlich in der  Hand...sehr dünn!
Die FA begleitet mich schon eine komplette Saison, "wartungsfrei" und problemlos - fischen wie am ersten Tag.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Twin power*

Jau die FA ist auch Top. Die FB ist eigentlich eine Bombenrolle. Wenn Shimano da wieder eine vernünftige Kurbel "ranschraubt" wird sie für mich wieder erste Wahl sein. Ich vermute das die hohe Quali der anderen Teile diesen Vierkantfehler besonders zum tragen bringt.

Uwe, du mußt die Rolle nicht austauschen, man kann auch diesen Plastikvierkant, der die Kurbelachse aufnimmt auswechseln. Dann passt das wieder, allerdings ist aus meiner Sicht die Rolle zu teuer für solche Macken.


----------



## Pikepauly (13. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Twin power*

Uwe ich würde Dir als Shimano Fan nichts anderes vorschlagen.
Also ne Aspire wäre für mich erste Wahl für deinen Anspruch.
Nicht billig aber was von Dauer.


----------



## uwe gerhard (15. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Twin power*



sundvogel schrieb:


> .
> 
> Uwe, du mußt die Rolle nicht austauschen, man kann auch diesen Plastikvierkant, der die Kurbelachse aufnimmt auswechseln. Dann passt das wieder, allerdings ist aus meiner Sicht die Rolle zu teuer für solche Macken.


 
Danke für den Tipp, jetzt ist sie schon auf dem Weg zum Händler.
Aber das kann ich eventuell noch stoppen.
Und wie ist das bei Shimano mit dem Ersatzteilservice?
Das Problem müsste ja eigentlich bekannt sein.
Muss dieser Vierkant unbedingt aus untauglichem Plastik sein?
Metall wäre da doch sinniger.
Denn der Meinung bin ich auch, daß bei so einer hochwertigen Rolle sowas nicht vorkommen darf.
Denn ein neues Teil aus Plastik wird dann auch nach 20 Einsätzen hinüber sein und ich hab keine Lust , jeden Monat dies Teil auszutauschen, das doch nen Unding
Meine Rollen werden gefischt ,und das regelmässig, deswegen wollte ich ja sowas stabiles haben.
Das ist die defenitiv untauglich, es sei denn ich finde da eine dauerhafte Lösung.

@pikepauly
Ja, aber ich trau meiner Lieblingsfirma nicht mehr.
Die neuen Rollen sind gegen die, die ich von früher kenne, aus einer Zeit als ich mir die noch nicht leisten konnte,der absolute Murks.

Eine Aspire, neues Modell, hab ich in BS im Angelladen in der Hans gehabt, gar nicht lange her.
Das war auch Spiel in der Kurbel.Weniger als jetzt bei meiner TP , aber für ne nagelneue Rolle in der Preisklasse geht das ja gar nicht.
Auf meine Frage wurde mir gesagt, das sei leider bei den neueren Modellen heutzutage normal.
Selbst die neue Stella soll man im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern vergessen können.

Das war mal gaaanz anders. Da konnte man sich auf Shimano verlassen.

Die sollen jetzt woanders produzieren und das, was dabei rauskommt, kann man angeblich seit dem verlatten....

Ich bin geheilt, glaub ich. Kauf mir die erste hochwertigere Shimano ,ein Traum und dann sowas.

Oder hat hier vielleicht jemand etwas gebrauchtes , von den älteren, hochwertigeren Modellen, anzubieten?
Immer her damit.
Aber eine neue Shimano?? Nie wieder.
Lieben Gruß und danke für eure Tipps
Uwe|wavey:



Gruß Uwe|wavey:


----------



## serviola (30. November 2008)

*AW: Shimano Twin power*

Hallo,
ich fische die TP 5000FB mit Einschraubkurbel. Die Schwestern 3+4000 FB sind gleich wieder zurück gewandert, als ich das Kubelspiel der Steckachsen bemerkte.

Die TP 5000 FB hat bei mir ein schweres Leben, im Grossen ganzen schlägt sie sich aber wacker, der seidenweiche Lauf junger Tage ist nach mehren 12-15 Thunfischen dahin. Nachdem sie neulich eine neue Fettpackung erhalten hat, fühlt sie sich wieder gut an. Nur zu ölen ist nicht ausreichend

Mein klares Statement: wer viel und hart fischt, der sollte zu den Stellas greifen. 
Eine 6+10 k FA verrichten seit 3 Jahren klaglos ihren Dienst. Eine kleine 3000 FD ist innerhalb eines Jahres zu meiner absoluten Lieblingsrolle geworden, da wackelt nichts, da ist nirgends Spiel und sie läuft von Tag zu Tag noch leichter, manchmal nervt es mich, dass das Gewicht der oben stehenden Kurbel zum Einzug reicht. 

Also, bitte genau hinschauen und nicht alles glauben, was frustrierte Gerätehändler dem Kunden weiss machen wollen. Am Schluss sollt ihr womöglich das kaufen, was am meisten Geld in die Kasse bringt, und bei Shimano verdient ein Großteil der Branche nicht besonders gut.


----------



## serviola (30. November 2008)

*AW: Shimano Twin power*

Zu Guter letzt,
der Achim hat hier vollkommen Recht, die Bauteile sind ungenügend abgestimmt. Das ist nicht nur bei der TP so, sondern betrifft auch die Symetre und wahrscheinlich viele andere Billiglinien von Shimano. Das Kurbelspiel wird von einer Vielzahl von Anglern als sehr störend empfunden, und von vielen andern auch nicht. 

Dennoch, dieses ist keine gute Lösung und es ginge vermutlich um einiges besser. Vermutlich liegen aber noch 1 Mio. vorgefertigte Teile rum, bevor man was wegschmeisst, schmeisst man es doch lieber in den Markt. Das Kurbelspiel wird sicher anhalten. 
Bei den billig Linien vermute ich eh, dass man von uns Kunden erwartet, dass wir alle 1-2 Jahre was Neues kaufen sollen. 
Leider hat sich diese Firmenansicht (Politik) bis hoch zur Twin Power FB (1000-) 4000 ausgeweitet und damit eine Rollenserie abgewertet, die zuvor immer wieder in einem Atemzug mit den Stellas gennannt wurde. Soweit ich da noch in Erinnerung habe, hatten die kleinen FA auch in den kleinen Grössen die Einschraubkurbeln.

Lösung, kaufe nichts anderes als Einschraubkurbeln und Ruhe, nur wird sich das nicht jeder leisten können und müssen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. November 2008)

*AW: Shimano Twin power*

Mit der TP FB hat Shimano schlicht Mist gebaut. Man kann nur hoffen, dass die FC wieder an alte Standards herankommt.

Was man bei diesen Diskussionen immer berücksichtigen sollte, insbesondere bei den häufig folgenden Stellaempfehlungen, ist das für die meisten Leute/Normalos die TP absolut am finanziellen Limit ist. Für mich war das früher, die absolute Traumrolle, obwohl ich im Laufe der Jahre die eine oder andere geschrottet habe. 
Shimano hat sich mit der FB keinen Gefallen getan. Stella hin oder her von einer Rolle die weit über 200 Euro kostet, muß man erwarten, dass sie zumindest 2 Jahre problemlos funktioniert. Das ist mein persönlicher Qualitätsstandard und erst dann kann ich, zumindest bei meiner Art zu angeln, von einer guten Rolle sprechen.

Hoffen wir mal, dass die FC wieder die alte Qualität erreicht. Mir persönlich wären weniger KL und mehr Robustheit lieber gewesen, das gilt aber nicht nur für Shimano, sondern auch für andere Hersteller, wie Daiwa. Das man bei einer ü200€ Rolle ein schleifendes Schnurlaufröllchen hat, dass darf einfach nicht sein, auch wenn es im Hochpreisbereich - wo fängt der eigentlich mittlerweile an? - diese Probleme nicht gibt.

Uli


----------



## Tricast (30. November 2008)

*AW: Shimano Twin power*

Bei den Shimanos wird ja oft unterschieden zwischen den normalen Rollen und den Rollen Made in Japan. Es soll ja die gleichen Rollen sowohl als auch geben. Was ist daran?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## serviola (30. November 2008)

*AW: Shimano Twin power*

Hallo Heinz,
das hat man zum Teil erfunden, das niemand auf die Idee kommt, in der günstigeren Wirtschaftszone auf Einkauf zu gehen.

Die TP HG ist die alte TP FA, eine gute Arbeiterin, bis heute. Es gibt zudem Serien, die hier erst viel später und dann leicht verändert einfliessen. Zwischen den Stellas FD und den Stella in Japan ist nur die Bezeichnung abweichend und die Auswahlmöglichkeit etwas grösser. Aber ist in erster Linie wird die Wahrung der verschieden starken Kaufkraftzonen verfolgt.

Interessant ist, dass es aktuell tatsächlich nahezu 100 %ige Shimanokopien in Dubai zu sehen gibt. Kosten dann etwas weniger als die Originale, halten aber nicht lange den Belastungen stand. 
Das gibt mir zu denken, denn es wird nicht lange brauchen, bis diese Ware auch in unseren Wirtschaftsraum vordringt. Also Augen auf beim Kauf.


----------



## Chrizzi (30. November 2008)

*AW: Shimano Twin power*



Tricast schrieb:


> Bei den Shimanos wird ja oft unterschieden zwischen den normalen Rollen und den Rollen Made in Japan.



So würde ich das nicht sagen, ehr sollte zwischen Japanmodell/US Modell und unsere Shimanoabklatschen entschieden werden.

Zwischen den Überseemodellen gibt es doch zum Teil massive Unterschiede. Warum auch immer.

Bsp: TwinPower FC vs. '08 TwinPower (Japan)

Die FC hat ein Zinkgussgetriebe drin, die '08 hat das Duraluminiumgetriebe.
Die FC hat ein Kunststoffgleitlager auf der Achse, die '08 hat ein Kugellager auf der Achse unter der Spule

Bsp: Curado 201E7 (Germany) vs. Curado 201E7 (USA)

Unsere hat ein Lager weniger und ist laut Beschreibung GRAU aber auf den Fotos im Katalog und Internetpräsents grün wie das Ami Modell.


----------

